# which is better: Dye Sublimation, or printing transfers with ink jet



## timandmikki (Aug 30, 2006)

Which do you fell is the best way to creat shirts? Which gives the best colors and holds up the best, Dye Sublimation, or priningt transfers with ink jet? I am really new to the dye sublimation and printing transfers with ink jet. I curruently use transfers produced by transfer express which are great for larger orders, but not for order of a couple shirts.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

DyeSub holds up much better than inkjet. DyeSub does not fade and has no hand. As far as colors go, it depends on the printer and ink. Some inkjet systems give great color, and some are lousy. And the same goes for Sublimation. Some mange the color well, and some don't.

Sublimation is MUCH more expensive to produce than inkjets. My sublimation bulk ink system alone cost about $1300 (not including the printer). Also, Sublimation can only be used on very light colored shirts, and it does not work on Cotton. So you really need 100% polyester shirts for the colors to look good.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Definitely dye sublimation. There are reasons not to use dye sublimation (cost, poly), but where you are deciding between the two (i.e. dye sub isn't just automatically ruled out for one of its drawbacks) then dye sub is the better of the two.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would also throw in dye sub offers you the ability to do a lot more than just t-shirts. You can hard substrates (mugs, tiles, glass, plastic,...) as well. So, you can offer / sell more products with dye sub than you can with inkjet transfers. But, both have their markets.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think although more costlydye sub is by far more superior. The fact that you can make more than shirts offers you the ability to increase sales existing customer base and opens up new oppurtunities to reach a wider market. Good luck... JB


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

I have recently started in sublimation printing, and have had some really great results. Even though I had very little experience, and a small budget, I have printed some lovely t shirts, mousemats, placemats, and a chopping board! (So far) Everyone I have shown have said how good they all look, and I am extremley pleased myself!

I bought the epson d88 (A4) which was the cheapest option, and also an inkflow system which cost £240! More than the printer!! I was worried that only having 4 inks would not produce very good prints, but they look really good. Obviously you lose some of the colour, but overall the results are good.

The only mistake I made was to get my heat press from e-bay! The pressure is definately uneven and I have to keep moving the shirts etc, to avoid the uneven part!! (part of the image doesn't print properly) I'm trying to get hold of the sellers, but had no luck yet!

Oh well, good luck with whatever you choose,

Liza


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Liz,

bought mine on ebay also.which press did u buy

oneeyedjack


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

oneeyedjack said:


> Hi Liz,
> 
> bought mine on ebay also.which press did u buy
> 
> oneeyedjack


Hi!!

I The press I bought is described as 
*CE Marked Digital Heat press tshirts, tee shirts* from ink systems. 
(electronic high pressure digital press)15 x 15 heat platen)
with supposedly consistant heat and pressure!!

It doesnt sppear to have a manufacturer name on it, apart from saying omiron underneath the timer? The instruction booklet was re-written in very poor English







too! After I had given them good feedback, we realised that part of the print wasn't very clear on each item we heat pressed (huh!) 

Still waiting for a response from them... I've had one reply to say sorry, they had been away and had I tried adjusting pressure ect, (which I had) Still waiting......... 

Hope your works better than mine! Liza


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi,
yeah mine says omiron underneath the timer alsn the left there is a temperture conversion chart and on the top of that it has ASC365.So far it works great for sublimation and ive tried a few duracottonHT transfer on shirts that came out good.Anyways good luck trying to get in touch with those guys.Think though my next press is definitely name brand

ONEEYEDJACK


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

oneeyedjack said:


> Hi,
> yeah mine says omiron underneath the timer alsn the left there is a temperture conversion chart and on the top of that it has ASC365.So far it works great for sublimation and ive tried a few duracottonHT transfer on shirts that came out good.Anyways good luck trying to get in touch with those guys.Think though my next press is definitely name brand
> 
> ONEEYEDJACK


 
Hmm, they sound very similar, only mine lacks the number yours has!! I definately agree, a name brand has to be the best way to go if you want the best quality!! Wish I could have afforded to do that in the first place!! Glad yours works ok 

Liza


----------

